# D.P.S.-Debian Squeeze mit BIND, Dovecot & Nginx [ISPConfig 3] -> "insserv: warnings"



## Dirk67 (9. Feb. 2013)

ich teste gerade dieses Tutorial:
HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND, Dovecot & Nginx [ISPConfig 3]
auf einem KVM-Server.

wenn man insserv Aktionen macht
(z.B. auf Seite 7: "insserv -r apache2")
dann kommen so komische Warnungen mit denen ich nicht so recht etwas anfangen kann:

```
insserv: warning: script 'K01jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
insserv: warning: script 'jailkit' missing LSB tags and overrides
```
Was hat es damit auf sich ?


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2013)

Das bedeutet dass die init scripte des Programms Jailkit keine LSB Tags haben.LSB Tags beschreiben die Reihenfolge in denen init scripte ausgeführt werden.

Das ist kein Problem da es nicht zu Fehlern auf dem Server führt.


----------



## Dirk67 (14. Feb. 2013)

*vielen Dank.*
das Tutorial ist toll -> es läuft alles (und es läuft schnell) ... 
(muss echt überlegen, ob ich überhaupt noch apache irgendwo einsetzen werde)

gestern hat ISPConfig3 angezeigt,
dass ein ngingx-update vorhanden sei (1.2.7)
das einspielen über apt-get update / apt-get upgrade hat auch geklappt
allerdings bekam ich ngingx danach nicht wieder zum laufen 
musste das alte Backup mit 1.2.6 wieder zurückspielen ...


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2013)

Möglicherweise hat das Update irgendeine Konfigurationsdate überschrieben. In vielen fällen hilft es ispconfig nochmal runter zu laden, entpacken und dann das update.php script im install Verzeichnis auszuführen. Während des Updates wählst Du aus dass die Diense rekonfiguriert werden sollen.


----------



## Dirk67 (14. Feb. 2013)

meinst du so richtig "from source" mit 

cd /tmp
wget http://nginx.org/download/nginx-1.2.7.tar.gz
tar xvfz nginx-1.2.7.tar.gz
cd nginx-1.2.7
./configure
make && make install
usw...

??

muss ich dann für ./configure nicht die ganzen (für mich nötigen) optionen von nginx wissen ? --[option1] ... --[optionX]


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2013)

Nein, ich meinte ispconfg, nicht nginx.


----------



## Dirk67 (14. Feb. 2013)

ach soooo ... 

also so ? :

cd /tmp
   wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
  tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
  cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php


aber (das neue) nginx läuft ja dann nicht ... 
geht das trotzdem ?


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2013)

> also so ? :


Ja.



> aber (das neue) nginx läuft ja dann nicht ...
> geht das trotzdem ?


Ja. Der Installer ist ja ein shell script.


----------



## Dirk67 (15. Feb. 2013)

noch mal etwas zu dem nginx update:
nach dem update auf 1.2.7 stoppe ich den nginx dienst
und starte ihn dann wieder,
dann erscheint:
	
	



```
# /etc/init.d/nginx start
Starting nginx: nginxnginx: [emerg] bind() to [::]:80 failed (98: Address already in use)
nginx: [emerg] bind() to [::]:80 failed (98: Address already in use)
nginx: [emerg] bind() to [::]:80 failed (98: Address already in use)
nginx: [emerg] bind() to [::]:80 failed (98: Address already in use)
nginx: [emerg] bind() to [::]:80 failed (98: Address already in use)
nginx: [emerg] still could not bind()
```
sagt Euch das etwas ?

der Tipp:


Zitat von Till:


> ...In vielen fällen hilft es ispconfig  nochmal runter zu laden, entpacken und dann das update.php script im  install Verzeichnis auszuführen. Während des Updates wählst Du aus dass  die Diense rekonfiguriert werden sollen.


hilft leider auch nichts :-/


*[edit1] *kann es sein, dass nginx sich ein neues /etc/nginx/sites-available/default angelegt hat ?
*[edit2] *das ist tatsächlich der Fall !
einfach die Kommentarzeichen wieder rein machen vor den beiden "listen" zeilen und alles ist wieder gut:

```
[...]
server {
    #listen 80;
    #listen [::]:80 default_server;
[...]
```
das war einfach.


----------



## Le-Seaw (25. Feb. 2013)

danke für die lösung
das selbe hatte ich auch


----------



## Dirk67 (26. Feb. 2013)

da das ja ggf. beim nächsten nginx update wieder passieren wird,
und man ja eigentlich den "default" gar nicht verwendet,
kann man auch einfach die entsprechende Verknüpfung löschen mit:
"rm /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/default"


----------

